# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  VL-parkovi puni parazita???

## mamma san

A kako bi bilo da nekaj napravimo???   :Smile:  


:http://www.vecernji.hr/newsroom/regi...82063/index.do

_12.04.2007 23:55 

PROJEKT Veterinarski fakultet istražio zagađenost gradskih javnih površina 
Zagrebački parkovi puni parazita opasnih za zdravlje 
Autor Tea Romić 





Većina gradskih parkova tijekom cijele je godine zagađena parazitima opasnim za ljudsko zdravlje, pokazalo je istraživanje Zavoda za parazitologiju i invazijske bolesti Veterinarskog fakulteta. Istraživanje je rađeno u razdoblju od lipnja do prosinca prošle godine, a prvo je takve vrste u Hrvatskoj.

Opasnost u hladu
Uzorci zemlje i pijeska uzimani su iz deset parkova u središtu grada, osam parkova izvan središta i u dvorištima šest gradskih vrtića, a osim životinjskih fekalija u većini parkova i dječjih pješčanika pronađen je i ljudski izmet.

Pokazalo se da su parkovi u središtu grada zagađeniji od ostalih javnih površina, ponajprije Krešimirov trg, Ribnjak i Trg Bartola Kašića, što ukazuje na veću koncentraciju pasa na manjem gradskom području. Najbolje je rezultate imao Dječji vrtić Srednjaci koji je jedini u gradu u dva od četiri uzorka imao negativne nalaze na parazite.

Uzorke smo uzimali u lipnju, kolovozu, listopadu i prosincu budući da razvoj i opstanak parazita ovisi o temperaturi, stupnju vlažnosti tla, količini padalina, izloženosti ultravioletnim zrakama i sastavu tla. U lipnju je bilo zagađeno 39 posto uzoraka zemlje, a s toplijim danima zagađenost je dosezala i 57 posto uzoraka zemlje  rekla je voditeljica istraživanja dr. Dagny Stojčević, dodavši radi usporedbe kako, primjerice, u Madridu zagađenost zemlje iznosi čak 67 posto, a u Londonu svega 15 posto. 

Posebno su opasna, nastavlja, mjesta u hladu, gdje su uvjeti najpogodniji za razvoj parazita. Tijekom svih mjeseci uključenih u istraživanje, u uzorcima je pronađeno najviše psećih crijevnih glista Toxocara, opasnih za ljudsko zdravlje, posebno dječje. Na 11 lokacija, od toga sedam u središtu grada pronađena su jaja ljudske gliste iz ljudskih fekalija.

Pojačati mjere zaštite
Pomoćnik pročelnika za poljoprivredu Emil Tuk rekao je da grad mora organizirati površine u parkovima namijenjene za kućne ljubimce, postaviti automate s vrećicama i koševe za biološki otpad. Važno je zatvarati parkove tijekom noći, postaviti ograde oko parkova i povećati kazne za vlasnike ljubimaca. _

----------


## Goge

:shock: Offtopic, ali moj sin se je neki dan dobro najeo pijeska (popio ga je, doslovno, iz kantice) i cijelu noć sam imala more o glistama i ehinokoku.

Što da radim, da ga dobro najedem češnjakom?

(sorry zbog skretanja sa teme)

----------


## Deaedi

Jesam za akciju, ali sta se moze napraviti? 

Treba promijeniti svijest ljudi, odnosno vlasnika pasa, da su parkovi za djecu, a ne za pse. 
Npr. zena sece velikog njem. ovcara po parku kod Trga Franc. Republike, bez brnjice, bez uzice...Ja joj kazem: gospodjo, ovo je djecji park, molim vas stavite psa na uzicu. A ona meni: Stavi ti sebi uzicu, kozo jedna. 

Mozete misliti kako ta cisti za svojim psom kada obavi ono u parku. 

Hocu reci, moze se staviti tisuce koseva, podijliti vrecice vlasnicima pasa, ali kako promijeniti njihov stav da su psi na 1. mjestu, a djeca na zadnjem?   :Evil or Very Mad:   Sta napraviti???

----------


## Davor

Podržavam temu u potpunosti, samo se bojim da će topic opet postati mjesto prepucavanja vlasnika pasa koji se prave da problem ne postoji.

Broj pasa u Zagrebu se procjenjuje na 50 000 i otprilike je jednak broju djece do 5 godina starosti.

----------


## Stijena

uredno svaki dan svjedočim "istovarivanju" pasa po površinama parkova gdje se igraju djeca, a vlasnici hodaju iza njih praveći se da se to njih nimalo ne tiče...izbezumljuje me to. pa nek se sad ovdje prepucavaju koliko hoće, jednostavno NE POSTOJI argument za takvo ponašanje.
gdje su nadležni za to kažnjavanje, komunalni redari, tko li već?
a igrališta dječjih vrtića  :shock: , pa tko to pušta pse da s oprošenjem se.. po površinama koje su isljučivo predviđene za boravak djece...-nemam riječi

----------


## ivana7997

trg b kasica?uh, to je nas park, mislim.

neki dan jaks tamo ugazio masno... suze su mi isle dok sam mu cistila tenisicu. uh

----------


## Davor

Pa kad već pitaš, postoji Odluka o držanju pasa u gradu Zagrebu i možeš ju pregledati ovdje: link.
A kad prepoznaš nešto suprotno odluci onda treba nazvati telefonski broj Komunalnog redarstva prema teritorijalnoj pripadnosti:
1. Prvi područni ured (PU Centar-Črnomerec), Trg Francuske Republike 15 
tel. 37-76-722, 61-01-786, 61-01-748, 61-01-757 
2. Drugi područni ured (PU Maksimir, Medveščak), Draškovićeva 15 (imaju nadzor područja gradskih četvrti: Črnomerec, Donji grad, Podsljeme, Gornji grad-Medveščak, Maksimir) 
tel.: 46-03-555, 46-03-550, 46-03-551, 46-03-552 
3. Treći područni ured (PU Dubrava), Avenija Dubrava 49, (ima nadzor područja gradskih četvrti: Gornja Dubrava, Donja Dubrava) 
tel.: 29-91-555 
4. Četvrti područni ured (PU Peščenica), Zapoljska 1 (ima nadzor područja gradskih četvrti: Peščenica-Žitnjak) 
tel.: 23-33-777, 61-00-268, 61-00-269 
5. Peti područni ured (PU Novi Zagreb), Avenija Dubrovnik 12 (ima nadzor područja gradskih četvrti: Novi Zagreb-istok, Novi Zagreb-zapad, Brezovica) 
tel: 65-51-222 
6. Šesti područni ured (Pu Trešnjevka), Park Stara Trešnjevka 2 (ima nadzor područja gradskih četvrti: Trešnjevka-sjever, Trešnjevka-jug) 
tel.: 30-27-233 
7. Sedmi područni ured (PU Susedgrad), Sigetje 2 (ima nadzor područja gradskih četvrti: Stenjevec, Podsused-Vrapče) 
tel.: 34-55-155, 34-56-978, 34-66-171 
8. Osmi područni ured (PU Sesvete), Trg Dragutina Domjanića 4 (ima nadzor područja gradskih četvrti: Sesvete) 
tel.: 61-01-600, 61-01-647, 61-01-648 
9. Središnji ured, Park stara Trešnjevka 23 
tel.: 30-27-233, 36-39-237 
PU Trnje, Ulica grada Vukovara 56a (ima nadzor područja gradskih četvrti: Trnje) 
tel.: 61-00-777, 61-00-990

----------


## Stijena

ok, znam za tu odluku, ali nije mi jasno ovo s brojevima telefona. 
Što bih ja sad kao savjestan građanin ovog grada trebala učiniti: 
npr. vidim nekog nesavjesnog vlasnika psa i brže bolje nazovem  komunalno redarstvo i kažem.....što....."znate vidjela sam sad jednog u crnim hlačama, crvenoj jakni i šilt kapi s natpisom "žuja je zakon" s rotvajlerom (s obzirom da nema registarski broj, a osobnu mi ne da na uvid da znam kak se zove) koji je upravo obavio veliku nuždu na travnjak pun djece (pas, ne vlasnik), a vlasnik se nije ni osvrnuo"
Ne znam baš da je tom odlukom to tako zamišljeno. Prije mi se čini da su komunalni redari dužni obavljati svoj posao na terenu i sami uočavati i sankcionirati takve slučajeve, a to očito u ovom gradu ne rade.

----------


## Stijena

možda bi bilo dobro nazvati samo onako da dođu kojiput bacit oko?
i to je već nekakva akcija...bolja nego samo grintati protiv nesavjesnih vlasnika pasa
a iskreno mislim da u bilo čemu dok nekoga ne lupiš po džepu kak spada, nema nikakve koristi

----------


## marči

mi smo S RIBNJAKA, to je tek prizor....ma mislim da je ipak najjednostavnije ograditi dječije igralište od ostatka parka.

u parkovima je, prema članku, podjednako nađeno parazita koji se nalaze u psećoja ali i onih koji se nalaze u ljudskoj kakici...

pokušala sam doći do gradonačelnika mailom, ali mi  se stalno vraća.
možda bi kao udruga mogli apelirati...
evo uopće ne ulazim u raspravu psi..kakice...nek samo lijepo odvoji djecu ogradom i neka se poslije 20.00 sati zaključava, jer koliko kakica toliko razbijenih boca. tako će očuvati i onako skupe ljuljačke, tobogane i ine sprave koje kad padne mrak dobivaju posve drugu funkciju  :Mad:  ( ne znam jel itko prošao po ribnjaku poslije 20.00 sati-tko je znat će o čemu pričam)

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Prije 3 nedjelje bila sam u parku iza škole u Rapskoj.
Klipan od kojih 20 godina se uvalio u dječju kućicu sa još nekoliko mulica, puši. Ja šutim.
Dok njegov cucak nije počeo srat u sred dječjeg igrališta.
Ja mu kažem nek makne psa ili da počisti.
On meni da što me smeta, da bolje da tu sere nego njemu doma.
Ja pop...
Kažem da ću mu pozvati murju.
Ali nisam, oni bi još mene priveli radi njihovog uznemiravanja.
Probala sam dobiti komunalne redare, naravno nedjelja je, nitko se nije javljao.
Još sam se htjela natezati s klipanom, ali me rođaka, s kojom sam bila, štopala, da će me još dočekati u mraku.
Na kraju pojeo vuk magare, pas se israo, tip je ostavio hrpu čikova u dječjoj kućici, ja se nanervirala, i niš od svega toga.

Isto jednom curica cca 14 godina vodi nekog telca, kad je počeo kenjati, kao da se slon olakšao. I ja njoj onako fino: "to ćeš sada počistiti, zar ne?" Valjda je bila Kineskinja, mada nije imala kose oči, očito me nije razumjela, jer me gledala  :? 

I od obožavatelja pasa ću postati njihov mrzitelj, baš radi takvih neodgovornih vlasnika.

----------


## Mirta30

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagreb/clanak..._igra,70357.jl

----------


## sorciere

ja se sjećam kad sam išla u park s metlom i lopaticom... neki krelci su porazbijali flaše ispod dječjih ljuljački.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

flaše mi nisu toliko digle živac - koliko drugi roditelji. park je bio prepun, svi su sjedili po klupicama i derali se svojoj djeci: "ne idi tamo!". a kad sam ja došla počistiti - gledali su me ovak:  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:  

o roditeljima koji kartaju uz pivce - pa se onda olakšavaju u grmlju 10m od mog prozora - neću trošiti previše riječi: nakon toga uredno šalju djecu da se igraju u to grmlje. kad ja djeci kažem da je tamo zagađeno - onda kažu da sam luda baba...

----------


## berlinka

Gdje živimo   :Rolling Eyes:  
Moja J. je našla i kondom u parku... Na Ribnjaku joj je osobiti gušt skupljati komadiće stakla.
Ja sam svakako za akciju! Nisam neki kolovođa, ali sam spremna naći vremena i truda za sudjelovanje. Treba u boj sa svih frontova - kampanje, kazne, peticije... Ima gradova gdje to stvarno funkcionira - ograđeni parkići i ni čika na podu, a kamoli šta drugo... Dakle, moguće je.

----------


## Davor

Evo jučer na Srednjacima ugrižen klinac od godinu i pol. U parkiću kraj zgrade.

----------


## Deaedi

I da, naravno, on je kriv. Jadni pas je bio ugrožen i napadnut. To licemjerje vlasnice psa je nevjerojatno. A to sto je pas bio u djecjem parku, bez uzice, nema veze.

----------


## Ivana2

Krešimirac je ograđen pa je ipak među najzagaženijima. I vojska je točno nasuprot ulaza, znači cijelu noć netko stražari pa im se pred nosom u kućici u parku drogiraju i opijaju tinejdžeri.   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## TeinaMama

Ja znam sto posto da se kazna naplaćuje iz vlastitog primjera. Jedan dan smo prijateljica i ja bile s klincima u šetnji i cure su si baš zapikirale igralište. Ja sam povela i našu pesicu u šetnju i znam da nije zgodno ići sa psom na igralište, ali eto. Na igralištu nikog, moja pesica je bila na uzici (to je kod mene obavezno) i sjedila ispred mene naslonjena na moje noge. Odnekud se pojavio komunalni inspektor i zamolio nas da odemo jer psi ne smiju na igralište i da nam može naplatiti kaznu. Naravno da mi nije na pamet palo pregovarati se, a nemam se pravo ni ljutiti. Mislim da je pas bio pušten ili nešto tak da bi nam stvarno naplatio.
Znači da kazne postoje, a problem je u tome što se kom. inspektorima ne da prošetat po gradu.
Ja moram priznati da do tog događaja nisam znala da je psima baš zakonski zabranjeno na igralište, ali mislim da je to u redu. Moja pesica obavi nuždu doma u dvorištu, ali ima puno pasa u stanovima koje vlasnici izvode van baš s tim ciljem da obave nuždu.

----------


## Davor

> Krešimirac je ograđen pa je ipak među najzagaženijima. I vojska je točno nasuprot ulaza, znači cijelu noć netko stražari pa im se pred nosom u kućici u parku drogiraju i opijaju tinejdžeri.


Valjda im se poslije smjene i pridruže...

----------


## Veki

Upravo sam htjela otvoriti ovu temu za savjet što napraviti. Znam da je stara tema i svako proljeće se poteže isto pitanje kada se počnu širiti smradovi iz parkova i kad se nitko ne usudi pustiti dijete na travnjak. 
To je grozno kako parkovi izgledaju. 
Htjela bi sa vama podijeliti današnju situaciju u parku Stara Trešnjevka. 
Pet popodne je i u parku sve vrvi od dječice. Nažalost vrvi i od pasa. Prije nekoliko mjeseci postavljen je natpis " zabranjeno psima", ali je vrlo brzo maknut i iz dana u dan je sve više pasa. To su pravi klanovi "ljubitelja životinja". U jednom trenutku tri psa ( velike pasmine ) u "igri" se zatrče među djecu uz lavež i divljačko skakanje. Nastala je , naravno, panika u parku, djeca plaču, roditelji trče zaštititi djecu, ma užas. 
Odlazim među jedan klan sa psima : " Jesu li to vaši psi, jel vi znate da je zabranjeno ovdje dovoditi pse, jel vidite šta se desilo, zašto ti psi nisu na povodnicima????
Odgovori: " ovo nije dječje igralište, nego park"
" Jedan dan se jedno dijete pokakalo, pa mama nije pokupila"
" psi su opasniji na povodnicima, nego ovako pušteni".... Nisam ih mogla više slušati u njihovim glupostima, rekla sam samo da im izmete još i mogu tolerirati,ali agresivno ponašanje psa NE i da zovem redarstvo.
Toliko sam ljuta, nemam u biti pojma koga bi zvala i sad njuškam po internetu koga zvati. Našla sam neke telefonske brojeve i sutra zovem.
Inače sam ponosna vlasnica prekrasnog labradora koji je prekrasan, divan, čuva djecu obožava ih, ali NIKAD ne ostavljam klince same s njim i ne bi dala ruku u vatru da se možda u jednom trenutku neće napraviti neki klik u njegovoj glavi. On je ipak samo pas.
 Davore, hvala na tel. brojevima

----------


## Veki

Javljam da sam uspjela doći do glavne komunalne inspektorice za područje Trešnjevka - sjever i lijepo joj izložila šta se dešava u parku i da me zanima što se radi i što bi se moglo napraviti. Razgovor je bio jako dugačak, zahvalila se da sam zvala jer njima najviše pomažu dojave građana. Rekla mi je da se svi parkovi na našem području redovito obilaze. Da redari dolaze ujutro i popodne i da se građani upozoravaju. Da je svjesna da to nije dovoljno, ali je sve za šta oni imaju ovlasti. Kaže još da redari mogu samo upozoriti građane i da mogu na licu mjesta napisati kaznu, ali samo ako osoba da na uvid osobnu. Ako ne da , bez policijske intervencije ne mogu ništa. Sve ostaje na opomeni. Kaže i da je jučer bila na TV s tim ( nisam gledala ) i upozoravala na problem. 
Ono što ćemo probati napraviti je predati molbu da se dio parka uredi kao dječje igralište ( sa ogradom i sl.) i nadati se da ćemo to i dobiti kroz koju godinu ( možda za neke druge klince )

----------

